# بللشت



## Aydintashar

اهلا و سهلاما معنی بللشت باللغة العربیة العامه؟


----------



## Linolenic

معناها
"بدأت"


----------



## jawad-dawdi

ما هو أصل هذه الكلمة؟


----------

